# HP Deskjet 940c druckt nicht (3 LEDs blinken wild)



## GRSnordicViking (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Jahrelange leistet uns nun schon der
HP Deskjet 940c treue Dienste.

Heute streikt er jedoch.
Wenn er an ist, (ohne Verbindung zum PC) leuchtet von 3 Leuchten die rechte (Power) Leuchte durchgehend grün. die beiden daneben sind aus.
So soll es auch sein.

FEHLER: Sobald man den Drucker über USB mit meinem Windows10 PC verbindet blinken alle 3 Leuchten wild durcheinander und er rührt sich nicht mehr.
Das ist neu, vorher ging alles problemlos...

Wer hat einen Tipp für Nomaluser wie mich?

Vielen dank.


----------



## GRSnordicViking (28. Mai 2018)

An meinem Win10 Laptop funktioniert drucken normal, nicht jedoch an meinem PC.
Muss also irgend ein Treiberproblem an meinem PC sein.


----------



## Talhuber (28. Mai 2018)

Hi, ich würde den Drucker im Geräte-Manager komplett deinstallieren, sobald Du den Drucker wieder angeschalten hast, sollte Win10 den neuen Treiber automatisch installieren...


----------

